# Pricing For 28 Rs-ds?



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We were very close to purchasing a 28RSS earlier this month. Luckily we saw the floor plan for the new 28 RS-DS and think that will be a better fit for our family. We've talked with Curtis RV (WAY overpriced), Russ Dean RV, and Lakeshore RV for the 28RSS, but aren't sure what is a reasonable price for the 28 RS-DS. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have a recommended dealer/salesperson let us know. We've been lurking here on Outbackers.com for months and look forward to joining the ranks. We're in Camas, Washington so hopefully we'll be able to join in at the next NW Outbackers Rally!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The rule of thumb seems to be 25% off list, but being on the west coast, you must take transportation costs in to account. I believe they are still being made in Goshen, IN.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Crismon,

Welcome to the world of Outbackers.com!

We are in Beaverton and just ordered a 28RS-DS two days ago. Great layout, eh?
We went through the Curtis Westside store. I agree that their price is higher than some of what you have read here would indicate as reasonable. Keep in mind that here on the Left Coast we face pretty substantial transport fees to get the TT from the factory in Indiana, to Portland (figure about $1.00/mile). Many of the other trailers you will see are built in locally (Pendelton, Umatilla), and carry a lower transport cost.

That said, Curtis is still a little high. We came in at $23K turnkey (including An Equal-i-zer hitch and Prodigy brake controller installed, plus all the little stuff you need). Could we have done better...yeah, probably. But the guys at Curtis have been great to deal with, and very patient with us newbies (over the past year). They are close by, and look to have a good service department for when the inevitable service needs come up. All in all, we feel comfortable with the deal we got. We didn't steal it, nor did we get screwed. What more can you ask?

If you decide to give Curtis another look, ask for T.J. Giese or Terry Crown. Both are very low keyed, and just nice to talk to.

Good luck!
Doug

P.S. If you want your 28RS-DS anytime soon, you need to place an order NOW!
The first production run starts Feb 1, and runs for - I believe - 2 weeks (with delivery around the first of March). Outback will not do another run on that model for another 8 weeks after that. Which means early-mid May delivery at best. And with all the Spring R.V. shows coming up, that production run is likely to fill up fast.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, I ordered mine from the Tampa Super Show through SunCoast RV. The PM for the factory line was there and did not have an updated price list. So we negotiated off the recent 28rss price. I payed 18,800 including 2 6v batteries, prodigy controller, starter kit plus a few extra adapters and hoses. Price did not include tax, tags or hitch.

Jared


----------

